# Somerset levels



## Iainj837 (28 Oct 2009)

I am planning a ride sometime next month. I dont have a date as yet.
I was just wondering who would be up for it. 
the ride would start @ Highbridge train station.
Here is a link to the route I have planned.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Somerset-levels362440

Regards Iain


----------



## jeltz (28 Oct 2009)

I'd be up for that  rode part of that route on Sunday I think.


----------



## Iainj837 (28 Oct 2009)

I will check diary to see what the best day for the ride, it will be a on a Sunday morning
I will check out the route and of course check out for cake stops 
Which is most important


----------



## Domino (29 Oct 2009)

I'd be up for that Iain. Next weekend is off but then I'm free all of November after that.


----------



## Iainj837 (30 Oct 2009)

next week is out for me aswell because of Bridgwater Carnival 
friday plus in the middle of painting my flat


----------



## peanut (4 Nov 2009)

I'd be up for this too. Well done Iain.
I'll have to rake out my longjohns  brrrr


----------



## Iainj837 (4 Nov 2009)

The date I have planned is Sunday 22nd November, meet @ Highbridge train station @ 9.30 for push off @ 10 
is this ok with everyone ?

so far going
Iainj837
Peanut
Domino
jeltz


----------



## jeltz (4 Nov 2009)

Sounds good, is there parking there?


----------



## Iainj837 (4 Nov 2009)

As far as I know it is free, but peanut will know as they used it for the 1st levels ride


----------



## peanut (4 Nov 2009)

Iain I just checked the route and I don't think this is the same as the 1st levels ride. The ride on your link has a climb of nearly 1000 feet (Bristol Hill )and a total of 1700 feet of climbing.
I'm afraid I will have to pull out I'd never make that climb even on foot 

Is this the same route that you planned to do ?

www.bikehike.co.uk/mapview.php?id=25275


----------



## Iainj837 (4 Nov 2009)

I could cut it sort, instead of going into Wells go though Haybridge draycott
then go into Draycott then go to B-O-S


----------



## peanut (4 Nov 2009)

Iainj837 said:


> I could cut it sort, instead of going into Wells go though Haybridge draycott
> then go into Draycott then go to B-O-S



thank you Iain but please don't change the route on my account. Have you climbed Bristol Hill ? it sounds like a bit of a stinker


----------



## jeltz (4 Nov 2009)

Wow that looks like quite a climb!! 

I've only been cycling since May so I might not be too quick up there, but I won't give up!


----------



## peanut (4 Nov 2009)

just checked and Bristol Hill is actually as steep as Porlock Hill is for the first 1000 feet. Its 1000 feet climb over the same distance . Wow only managed Porlock once ever


----------



## johnnyh (5 Nov 2009)

how does it stack up compared to Blagdon Hill?

I would love to join in, but logistically it would be a nightmare, if it started from Wells I would do it, (and enjoy the 20 miles cycling to/from the start/end), but I'm not into driving 80 miles to ride 40, if that makes sense.

Maybe next time,

Have a good ride, and remember, hills don't really exist


----------



## peanut (5 Nov 2009)

johnnyh said:


> I would love to join in, but logistically it would be a nightmare, if it started from Wells I would do it, (and enjoy the 20 miles cycling to/from the start/end), but I'm not into driving 80 miles to ride 40, if that makes sense.



I know what you mean. If I were to do the ride it would be a 70 mile round trip for me too and I would pass part of the ride within 20 miles  not sure why the start at Highbridge as its unlikey anyone will be coming by train I should have thought ? I expect most riders will be from somewhere on or near the Levels


----------



## peanut (5 Nov 2009)

Iainj837 said:


> I could cut it sort, instead of going into Wells go though Haybridge draycott
> then go into Draycott then go to B-O-S



You're a bit of a dark horse Iain  never realised you were up to tackling hills like this 

I have an idea that might be a solution.

How about if you had the option of two routes when the ride gets to Wells .?
Those that want to climb Bristol Hill can do and those that don't can split off the main group and go the flatter route via Easton, Westbury-sub-Mendip etc and we can meet back up again at Cheddar for a nice flat run in to Burnham on Sea . 
#Again those that still have the legs for it can race in the B-on S and the rest of us can pootle in and meet at the sea front cafe .

simples


----------



## Davidc (5 Nov 2009)

I should be OK for the date although not sure when I'm going to have to visit my mother for a weekend yet, but like Peanut doubt I'd make it round that route.

The option peanut suggests for route splitting Wells to Cheddar makes sense to me - that way the elderly &/or disabled (?) can survive it....

I've ridden some parts of the route in the past, and it should make a good Sunday ride.

The start and end point doesn't affect me much, so no problem here if you want to change it.


----------



## jeltz (5 Nov 2009)

Davidc said:


> I should be OK for the date although not sure when I'm going to have to visit my mother for a weekend yet, but like Peanut doubt I'd make it round that route.
> 
> The option peanut suggests for route splitting Wells to Cheddar makes sense to me - *that way the elderly &/or disabled* (?) can survive it....
> 
> ...



Could we add less experienced to that too  an easier option may well be a sensible compromise for me too.


----------



## peanut (5 Nov 2009)

jeltz said:


> Could we add less experienced to that too  an easier option may well be a sensible compromise for me too.



I hear you recently managed 70 miles ? 

that sounds pretty experienced to me . Bet you'll leave me for dead

Don't worry David Iain and I will make sure no-one is left behind. These rides tend to go at the pace of the slowest rider . If some go off the front they will wait further down the road for everyone to catch up.

Its primarily a social ride so we can meet have a chat whilst we ride and enjoy some terrific scenery as we go along.Not forgetting much cake


----------



## Iainj837 (5 Nov 2009)

have a look @ revised (sorry if I spelt it wrong) route meeting @ market place Wells 9.30 and push of @ 10.
not sure if you can park in the market place without charge.

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/364247

Regards Iain


----------



## peanut (6 Nov 2009)

looks good Iain. Hope my post didn't make you change the route. Its a great route. Hope its a convenient starting point for everyone.


----------



## johnnyh (6 Nov 2009)

that gives me a nice 16 mile ride to the start, I think I have a nice route to Wells on my Garmin, will have to check it.

...indeed I have, an 18 mile route with 2,231 feet of climb as you head through Leigh-on-Mendip, Stoke-St-Michael and Oakhill, but then a rather stunning 35mph+ downhill run into Wells. 

time to work on getting the kids looked after.


----------



## peanut (6 Nov 2009)

johnnyh said:


> that gives me a nice 16 mile ride to the start, I think I have a nice route to Wells on my Garmin, will have to check it.
> 
> ...indeed I have, an 18 mile route with 2,231 feet of climb as you head through Leigh-on-Mendip, Stoke-St-Michael and Oakhill, but then a rather stunning 35mph+ downhill run into Wells.
> 
> time to work on getting the kids looked after.



I'd be looking for a hospital after that climb  you're going to find the actual ride a bit tame Johhny


----------



## johnnyh (6 Nov 2009)

well that is the plus for me, I can go at it hammer and tongs for the trip to Wells, then ride socially around the loop (ensuring my fair share of cake), before I put the hammer down for the return leg.

everyone's a winner 

Just hope for nice weather now!


----------



## jeltz (6 Nov 2009)

Looks like a great route and Wells is within sensible riding distance for me too. Although *I *won't be going at it "hammer and tong" there and back, well certainly not back as that hill is a stinker but I've done it a few times so I know I can!

See you then and hope the weather's good.


----------



## peanut (6 Nov 2009)

jeltz said:


> well certainly not back as that hill is a stinker but I've done it a few times so I know I can!



which hill is that ? I think the new route Iain has posted avoids Bristol hill now . Is there another hill somewhere I've missed ?


----------



## johnnyh (6 Nov 2009)

sssshhhhhh no-one mention hills


----------



## peanut (6 Nov 2009)

johnnyh said:


> sssshhhhhh no-one mention hills



Dayum......................peanut rummages for his trusty 'last ditch' 12-36 cassette


----------



## jeltz (6 Nov 2009)

peanut said:


> which hill is that ? I think the new route Iain has posted avoids Bristol hill now . Is there another hill somewhere I've missed ?



Nope just me not being clear. My ride to and from Wells, the hill out of Wells is a long one.


----------



## johnnyh (6 Nov 2009)

I'm guessing you would be riding back the same initial route as me jeltz, if so there is a flatter way back out of Wells... I'll look up my gpx file.


----------



## Iainj837 (6 Nov 2009)

peanut said:


> looks good Iain. Hope my post didn't make you change the route. Its a great route. Hope its a convenient starting point for everyone.



No your post didn't change route Wells is easier to get to for all concerned 
thanks for pointing it out Peanut.
I will find out about the parking in the week, as all the car parks charge on Sundays  but i think the market place may be free but will find out and let you know.


----------



## Iainj837 (6 Nov 2009)

So far on this ride we have
Iainj837
Peanut
johnnyh
jeltz
domino
Davidc
Toshiba boy


----------



## Davidc (6 Nov 2009)

That route looks good - the profile looks a bit more manageable than the original too!


----------



## jeltz (6 Nov 2009)

johnnyh said:


> I'm guessing you would be riding back the same initial route as me jeltz, if so there is a flatter way back out of Wells... I'll look up my gpx file.




Thanks but I don't think there is this is My Route back 700ft climb most of it in the 1st 2.5 miles after that its plain sailing.


----------



## Iainj837 (6 Nov 2009)

peanut said:


> Have you climbed Bristol Hill ? it sounds like a bit of a stinker


Yes a couple of times, the first time it almost killed me but the next time was fine


----------



## johnnyh (7 Nov 2009)

jeltz said:


> Thanks but I don't think there is this is My Route back 700ft climb most of it in the 1st 2.5 miles after that its plain sailing.



I see what you mean, the route I have goes out through Croscombe and up through Masbury before linking back up with your route via Binegar.

I'll plot it out and see what climbs it gives, but I can't recall anything too serious although I did ride it late August so it is a little bit of a distant memory.  age is a terrible thing!


----------



## johnnyh (7 Nov 2009)

http://www.routeyou.com/route/view/175917/cycling-route-wells-to-a39.en

not sure if that link is going to work but it shows the 650 foot climb up to the top but it is gradual and not too bad.


----------



## peanut (7 Nov 2009)

johnnyh said:


> http://www.routeyou.com/route/view/175917/cycling-route-wells-to-a39.en
> 
> not sure if that link is going to work but it shows the 650 foot climb up to the top but it is gradual and not too bad.



links fine. Difficult to read the climb of the profile though. If you took the direct A39 route bikehike shows that climb to be over 950 feet so its quite a high range of hills across there.


----------



## johnnyh (7 Nov 2009)

yep, my route down to Wells is a cracker for climbs, a couple of real doosies to get your teeth into


----------



## Speck (7 Nov 2009)

Is this any easier?

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/Wells-to-Radstock


----------



## jeltz (7 Nov 2009)

Thanks Spec I think it may be a little less strenuous but adds 4 miles or so. 

Thanks everyone the hill out is tough (for me) but doable with the aid of a banana B) and some glucose. Once I've got the 1st bit done its a nice ride back and the more times I do it the easier it will get. It seems to be the chosen route back from Wells for The Sommer Valley cycling club, and I guess that their members have tried plenty of routes over the years.


----------



## peanut (7 Nov 2009)

are you joining us speck ?


----------



## Speck (7 Nov 2009)

jeltz said:


> Thanks Spec I think it may be a little less strenuous but adds 4 miles or so.
> 
> Thanks everyone the hill out is tough (for me) but doable with the aid of a banana B) and some glucose. Once I've got the 1st bit done its a nice ride back and the more times I do it the easier it will get. It seems to be the chosen route back from Wells for The Sommer Valley cycling club, and I guess that their members have tried plenty of routes over the years.



I normally do about 20 miles on a Saturday or Sunday around here and that's about a thousand feet of climbing and it does knock it out of me. The main trouble is the mud etc down the lanes at the moment. It took me a couple of hours last saturday to clean the crud off my road bike. Just sent for some mudguards for our hybrids.

I live in Coleford so everyway out and back into the village is up an hill.


----------



## Speck (7 Nov 2009)

peanut said:


> are you joining us speck ?



Hopefully, so if I do I could give someone a lift to Wells. Last time I picked Iain up but this time he isn't far from the start. 

I'll keep an eye on the weather. lovely and sunny this morning, took my Daughters Boxer over the fields and just got back and the Heavens opened. It dryed up so we went into Bath to look at the new shopping centre. Looks better than that 1960's thing down Marchant's Passage lol.


----------



## peanut (7 Nov 2009)

Speck said:


> Hopefully, so if I do I could give someone a lift to Wells. Last time I picked Iain up but this time he isn't far from the start.
> 
> I'll keep an eye on the weather. lovely and sunny this morning, took my Daughters Boxer over the fields and just got back and the Heavens opened. It dryed up so we went into Bath to look at the new shopping centre. Looks better than that 1960's thing down Marchant's Passage lol.



used to live in Bath many moons ago. Before the centre was rebuild there used to be a cinema called the Red House I believe. It used to have lots of comfy sofas all hand painted with animals . There was a coffee ,tea and cake bar and it was all very comfortable and civilised.

The centre was gutted and the fascades all propped up with timber buttressing . Quite an impressive site. Regretably it all collapsed and the original fascades were lost.

When it rained patrons were issued with umbrellas.B) During the daytime it was a cafe and art gallery.They used to hang art from Shepton mallet prison.
Opposite under the pavement was a rather nice resturant where I believe the Green party started back in the 70's ?


----------



## Iainj837 (7 Nov 2009)

Speck said:


> Hopefully, so if I do I could give someone a lift to Wells. Last time I picked Iain up but this time he isn't far from the start.


I won't be leaving my phone in your car Speck
thanks for meeting me @ wells


----------



## Iainj837 (7 Nov 2009)

jeltz said:


> Thanks everyone the hill out is tough (for me) but doable with the aid of a banana  and some glucose. .



We will be stopping @ some point for a nice cup of coffee or tea and CAKE Mmmmmmm


----------



## jeltz (8 Nov 2009)

Iainj837 said:


> We will be stopping @ some point for a nice cup of coffee or tea and CAKE Mmmmmmm


That's why I'm coming


----------



## Iainj837 (8 Nov 2009)

jeltz said:


> That's why I'm coming


There was me thinking you were coming for the company


----------



## Toshiba Boy (13 Nov 2009)

Hi Iain, hope you're ok mate. Put me down as a possible (I'm away in the week with work for next few wks, but may be able to "get a pass" for Sunday 22/11).


----------



## jeltz (16 Nov 2009)

Currently the weather forecast on Metcheck says dry for Sunday, lets hope that doesn't change.


----------



## Iainj837 (18 Nov 2009)

Toshiba Boy I am fine thanks 
I hope weather is ok 2.
I can't get on pc very often, are we all on for sunday stil ? I have been looking for carparks in wells but you have to pay on sundays.
I have been thinking there is a pub called the burrcott inn or burrcott arms I will phone the pub and find out if you can park there for a few hours.


----------



## Davidc (18 Nov 2009)

Not impressed with the weather forecast - this is today's effort from the met office...

*Outlook for Friday to Sunday:*

Early rain clearing, then sunny spells and scattered blustery showers on Friday. Rain and strong winds spreading northwards Saturday, then *squally on Sunday with heavy showers and gusty southwesterly gales*.
Updated: 1526 on Wed 18 Nov 2009


----------



## spinner (19 Nov 2009)

I live just around the corner from the Burcott Inn which is in the village of Wookey (not to be confused with Wookey Hole with caves & witches etc.), which is a couple of miles from Wells.
If you are planning to meet up in Wells, might I suggest you consider the Sherston Inn (Priory Rd, Wells, BA5 1SU 01749 673 743), which has a car park and is just a couple of hundred yards from Wells High Street.

Yuck! - Just checked the latest Met Office forecast for Sunday ~ winds gusting up to 51 mph!


----------



## jeltz (21 Nov 2009)

So are we still on for this?? 

I'm happy to, but will probably drive to Wells rather than the original idea of cycling as the forecast is windy.


----------



## Davidc (21 Nov 2009)

If this forecast isn't changed I shaln't be there - don't do winds that strong (and not too keen on the rain bit either).

*****************

Very windy with heavy showers or longer spells of rain. The wind will gust 50 to 60 mph, perhaps locally reaching 70 mph along exposed western coasts. Maximum temperature 12 °C.
Updated: 0245 on Sat 21 Nov 2009


----------



## Speck (21 Nov 2009)

Iainj837 phoned me last night and said he hasn't a landline or internet at home and he gets a lousy signal as well! He did text me later and suggested we meet at The Sherston Inn on Priory Road. Looks a bit posh on their website, ister pub to the Riverside in Cheddar.

http://www.sherstonwells.co.uk/index.htm

I don't know what to say, the weather doesn't look too good, just been into Bath and Frome and it is raining horizontally (reminds me of back home in North Derbyshire).

http://news.bbc.co.uk/weather/forecast/3076

Maggot, I didn't think we were going up The Gorge or is there a van shuttle lol. Do you think some of the Levels will be flooded?

I will PM you all on behalf of Iain and will give you his mobile number, I have just tried him but the phone is just ringing out. I cannot think of any other way of tackling it.


----------



## Davidc (21 Nov 2009)

As things stand assume I won't be there unless I actually appear. Strong winds are one thing I can't do well, and with those forecast I just can't breathe properly!

If I do come and can't find you I have Iainj837's number in my phone from last time, but assume the meet is still the market place.


----------



## Iainj837 (21 Nov 2009)

No meeting places now @ sherston inn on priory rd, same time though


----------



## Speck (21 Nov 2009)

Hi Guys, sorry can't make it, the Swine Flu jab I had this morning has really knocked me up, I feel like honking!

Seriously, I can hardly walk.

Have a good day


----------



## Speck (21 Nov 2009)

Watched Hot Fuzz earlier, it was filmed in Wells


----------



## Domino (22 Nov 2009)

Hi Guys, sorry I'm also going to have to pull out. Been suffering from a stinking cold for a few days and was hoping I'd shook it off by now but still feel pretty rough. Yet another broken nights sleep. The weather doesn't look to good, especially the wind. Good luck slogging through that to anyone who makes it.


----------



## Davidc (22 Nov 2009)

Took one look this morning at 7 am and decided against it, wind and rain yet again.

Have to look at a planned ride again when the weather goes back to sensible.


----------



## jeltz (22 Nov 2009)

Must have just missed you, got a little lost but arrived at the pub a little bit before 10, parked in the car park and got some strange looks from some guys with a silver pick up obviously doing something with the pub. I couldn't see any other cycling types about so figured I was the only one that had shown up so went on.


----------



## jeltz (22 Nov 2009)

Don't remember seeing them. 

Look forward to the next one I can manage, Saturdays are out for me though.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (22 Nov 2009)

Apologies, water leak from bathroom down into kitchen this morning - emergency plumber and electrician etc., all other plans out of the window!

Hopefully see you all on next one.


----------



## Speck (22 Nov 2009)

Sorry I couldn't make, went straight to bed just after 10:30, high temp, shivering, I really crashed out. 

Mrs Speck said I was snoring goodo or was that snorting? she went into the spare room? I didn't wake up until 09:00 AM.

Who turned up and who was in front User76 or Jeltz and Co? Did it stay fine?


----------



## Davidc (22 Nov 2009)

I'm due for the swine flu jab on Tuesday afternoon .....

Not sure about 16th December but it's a possible.

Don't like this weather - when's spring due?


----------



## jeltz (22 Nov 2009)

User76 said:


> Right when are we going to try again? Saturday 16th of December would be good for me.



Don't mean to be a pedant, but the 16th is a Wednesday in December.

I reckon that the only day I could do before the New Year is the Sunday 6th.


----------



## Speck (22 Nov 2009)

User76 said:


> Er, oh yes
> 
> my new Ribble Carbon Sportive is due for delivery the week before



You won't want to get it dirty 

Anyway you can't open it until the 25th


----------



## jeltz (23 Nov 2009)

Speck said:


> You won't want to get it dirty
> 
> Anyway you can't open it until the 25th



Now here's an though. The roads should be reasonably quite on the 25th, I wonder if SWMBO would mind me taking the bike out for a couple of hours


----------



## Speck (23 Nov 2009)

jeltz said:


> Now here's an though. The roads should be reasonably quite on the 25th, I wonder if SWMBO would mind me taking the bike out for a couple of hours



No chance for me as I do the coking, her indoors will burn the water

Did Iain go with you yesterday?


----------



## jeltz (23 Nov 2009)

Speck said:


> No chance for me as I do the coking, her indoors will burn the water
> 
> Did Iain go with you yesterday?



Likewise I'm the chef of the household but its all prep'd Christmas Eve. Don't know what all the fuss is about though, its just a big roast and we have one of those every week. 

Didn't see Iain, I tried to phone but only got the answerphone.


----------



## Speck (23 Nov 2009)

jeltz said:


> Likewise I'm the chef of the household but its all prep'd Christmas Eve. Don't know what all the fuss is about though, its just a big roast and we have one of those every week.
> 
> Didn't see Iain, I tried to phone but only got the answerphone.



Were uon your ownthen?


----------



## Speck (23 Nov 2009)

Speck said:


> Were uon your ownthen?



Having trouble with my keyboard or my brain


----------



## jeltz (23 Nov 2009)

Speck said:


> Were uon your ownthen?



I didn't do the route, I came home and went out on my own. I did a short ride basically 6 miles up hill into the the wind then turned around and had a great journey back!


----------



## Iainj837 (25 Nov 2009)

I did go but only got to the pub @ 10-30 due to the weather being bad, sorry I was late I didn't do the route.
I would of liked the company.


----------



## Iainj837 (25 Nov 2009)

User76 said:


> Anyway, it was an experience, I have never pedalled that hard down Cheddar Gorge, just to stay upright A girl was coming up the Gorge when I was going down it, she was grinning and positively flying up it, I was gurning like a loon and could barely keep going.
> 
> Right when are we going to try again? Saturday 16th of December would be good for me.


I know what you mean about the Gorge it was bloody windy.
I also seen the 3 cyclists near priddy I think


----------



## Iainj837 (25 Nov 2009)

This is the route I took, stopped off @ chedder car boot

http://www.bikely.com/maps/bike-path/levels-from-city-cenre-wells


----------



## Domino (27 Nov 2009)

Blimey I could have given you a cuppa as you went by my house in Westbury Ian! I've cycled up that Stancome Lane hill about a million times to get to the B3135. Steep enough to wheel spin when it's wet.


----------



## jeltz (11 Dec 2009)

So then. 

Are we going to try for a re-run in the New Year?


----------



## Davidc (11 Dec 2009)

Sounds like a good idea. *How about 10th January?* New Year hangovers should have gone by then, and the extra weight from Christmas will need to be worked off ready for the spring.


----------



## spinner (11 Dec 2009)

Yes, I'll probably have many extra pounds to shed by then, so count me in.


----------



## Davidc (14 Dec 2009)

Went out for a ride on The Levels yesterday afternoon. Lovely they were, and nice not to be blown over or soaked to the skin!


----------



## Speck (15 Dec 2009)

Hi David,
Not been out for a few weeks, road bike is sparkling and I have just put mudguards on my Sirrus. I was going to go out on Sunday but it was quite bitter up here so I chickened out.


----------



## jeltz (15 Dec 2009)

Speck said:


> Hi David,
> Not been out for a few weeks, road bike is sparkling and I have just put mudguards on my Sirrus. I was going to go out on Sunday but it was quite bitter up here so I chickened out.



Bitter? Nah, but it was bracing! Went out on the Somer Valley CC ride to Xmas lunch. I was a touch worried that a big roast might sit a little heavy on the return trip but it was fine.


----------



## Speck (15 Dec 2009)

jeltz said:


> Bitter? Nah, but it was bracing! Went out on the Somer Valley CC ride to Xmas lunch. I was a touch worried that a big roast might sit a little heavy on the return trip but it was fine.



Where did you go?


----------



## jeltz (15 Dec 2009)

Speck said:


> Where did you go?



Out through Haydon, Holcombe and Stoke St Michael to The Horse and Jockey at Binegar, then back through Emborough and Chilcompton. This was the route the meal was very good, but in our Lycra we did get some odd looks from the other customers.


----------



## Speck (15 Dec 2009)

jeltz said:


> Out through Haydon, Holcombe and Stoke St Michael to The Horse and Jockey at Binegar, then back through Emborough and Chilcompton. This was the route the meal was very good, but in our Lycra we did get some odd looks from the other customers.



We used to go up to The Horse & Jockey with friends for Skittle evenings and they used to put a buffet on for us. The "sticker-up" put the balls into a hole in the wall and they travelled down a pipe on the outside of the building and came out *wet through *at the other end


----------



## Speck (15 Dec 2009)

jeltz said:


> Out through Haydon, Holcombe and Stoke St Michael to The Horse and Jockey at Binegar, then back through Emborough and Chilcompton. This was the route the meal was very good, but in our Lycra we did get some odd looks from the other customers.



You got your Garmin then?


----------



## jeltz (15 Dec 2009)

Speck said:


> You got your Garmin then?



Hehe, yep decided I'd treat myself to a 40th Birthday present and got the 605. That was the 1st ride out with it. Still learning its capabilities, though.


----------



## Domino (20 Dec 2009)

Hopefully up for a ride on 10th Jan. I got back from 10 days in St Lucia on Wed and had my first ride in a while yesterday. Bloody hell it's cold! (Nice tan though  - goes with my white hair ). I'm so unfit I need at least a good couple of weeks to get back into it. I was going to go out today but after nearly coming off on ice yesterday I gave it a miss as the local road where the sun didn't get to was like an ice rink.


----------



## Speck (20 Dec 2009)

Snowing here


----------



## spinner (20 Dec 2009)

Went for a ride on the levels today: Well tried to ~ I didn’t even make it across the road from my house before I discovered they hadn’t been gritted and I was on an ice rink. The neighbours got a rather entertaining spectacle as I slid down the road sideways, anyway picked myself up and limped back home. Nothing hurt (other than my pride  ).

Snowing here too...


----------



## Domino (22 Dec 2009)

My last ride took me on the road from Wedmore to Wells. There's quite a few of those big square drains on that route which I try to avoid at the best of times. (wtf is it with somerset and those drains - never had em in Brum!) There was one though where water had collected and froze so I took it at a very wide berth. I took up prime position well in advance when some nutter in a Ford Ka decided they needed to cut me up and force me back onto the ice. Luckily I kept it level and stayed upright. White knuckle ride. Gits!


----------



## Davidc (30 Dec 2009)

So - is anyone interested in a (weather dependent) ride on one of the Sundays in Januay?


----------



## BlueDog (1 Jan 2010)

My last ride of 2009; didn't get off to a flying start due to the usual Somerset congestion on the roads.... And then having to tackle the flooded levels between Godney and Glastonbury. Cold, but a great ride back through Ham Wall, Shapwick Heath and West Hay nature reserves.

Davidc - Yep, up for a Sunday ride - weather permitting....


----------



## Ian H (1 Jan 2010)

I rode out to Glastonbury, checking bits of my event, on Christmas Eve, and it was icy. Rode several miles on crunchy translucent frozen stuff. I'm in Scotland at the moment, but might be up for a Levels ride.


----------



## BlueDog (2 Jan 2010)

Hi Maggot,

No problem with your route for Monday, as it's all dried up now - Ark marks the spot for info and I'm sure you must be well familiar with the picture with Glastonbury Tor on the left. It was also frozen - The poor ducks

Incidentally, I was thinking about getting a decent front light for riding over the levels at night, but just how spooky is it??


----------



## vorsprung (8 Jan 2010)

On the 1st of January I did 100 miles, Uffculme, Taunton, A361 to Greinton, A39 back to Bridgwater, A39 to Dunster, up the hill to Wheddon X, down the slightly icey Exe Valley to Tiverton and home
On the Somerset levels part of the ride it was sunny but all the puddles were frozen. No ice on the road however.
This week I rode into work in Taunton Mon/Tues but last 3 days have been too cold, snowy and icey


----------



## Davidc (9 Jan 2010)

I'm looking forward to when this 'orrid cold slippery weather ends - haven't been anywhere, not even shopping, by bike since last Tuesday. Withdrawal symptoms are setting in ....


----------



## Ian H (9 Jan 2010)

User76 said:


> Crikey Ian, if you are in Scotland at the moment, come back to Somerset, it's like the Tropics in comparison



I came back and the snow followed me. 

The provisional routesheet for the Glastonbury 100 miler is up on my website now. The ice should have gone by June, shouldn't it?


----------



## Davidc (14 Jan 2010)

Can't do this Sunday.


----------



## Speck (15 Jan 2010)

User76 said:


> Is anyone going to be around on Sunday? Nothing too serious, in fact I can barely remember how to ride a bike! Maybe a trot out to the cafe at Westhay across the levels? No pressure, just a vague idea at the mo.



Weather doesn't look too bad, maybe worth a go. I've not been out for weeks.


----------



## BlueDog (15 Jan 2010)

Yes, the cafe sounds like a good destination (nice cakes there)


----------



## Ian H (16 Jan 2010)

Is that Sweet's Peat and Science Museum? I've always wanted to take a look in there (even before it got a cafe). Don't think I can make it tomorrow though.


----------



## Speck (16 Jan 2010)

There was a Cafe next to the Peat Moors Visitor centre, that is now closed. This one is about half a mile or so on the other side of Westhay on the B3151 where they have the car boot sales on sunday mornings in the summer.


----------



## Speck (16 Jan 2010)

There was a Cafe next to the Peat Moors Visitor centre, that is now closed. This one is about half a mile or so on the other side of Westhay on the B3151 where they have the car boot sales on sunday mornings in the summer.


----------



## Speck (16 Jan 2010)

Yes you were right, that's the place.

http://theale.ws/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86


----------



## Speck (16 Jan 2010)

Yes you were right, that's the place.

http://theale.ws/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=86


----------



## BlueDog (18 Jan 2010)

It was indeed a lovely morning and was a tad over 32 miles – which is my longest to date 

Maggot’s new Ribble looks awesome – the last I saw of him, he was rushing off home so he could share a soapy bath with this dirty bike before Mrs M got back


----------



## Iainj837 (3 Feb 2010)

I was working the 17th and it was a lovely day missed out on a good ride dam 
the cakes and filtered coffee is lovely over @ sweets cafe 
Sorry not been on for a while but only have limited access to a pc.
If any other rides are about speck has my mobile and home phone give me a call would love a nice long ride with other peeps and not be a billy no mates lol

Regards Iain


----------



## vorsprung (24 Feb 2010)

Are any of you going to the Dunkery Dash Audax on the 28th?

It's 100km from North Petherton to Dunkery Beacon and back


----------



## Davidc (24 Feb 2010)

It would kill me! 20 years ago I'd have joined you.

At the other end of the spectrum - anyone fancy a leisurely Sunday morning Levels ride to celebrate the arrival of spring? Say - April when Easter's out of the way? If so what route?


----------



## Monsieur Remings (1 Mar 2010)

Definitely be up for the kind of route shown by the OP. Based in Clevedon and a usual route would see me down to Cheddar on the A38, across to Wells, out of Wells on that lovely climb and back across the hills toward Burrington, back across the 38 and into Congresbury and back to Clevedon from Yatton. All in all around 50 miles and a very nice ride.

Let us know what you're all up to and always up for as many different routes as possible...BUT I AM BLOODY FED UP WITH POTHOLES. The way I go on, people might mistake my hobby for caving.


----------



## Iainj837 (7 Mar 2010)

Hi all back again any rides planned. As i am up for a good ride not been for a while so nice and gentle please


----------



## jeltz (7 Mar 2010)

I was out to Sweets at Westhay today, a bit of a chill wind but lovely and sunny  

I'd be up for a levels ride some time


----------



## BlueDog (7 Mar 2010)

I too was at Sweets today (around 11:00) it was mobbed by the Clevedon Cycling club (who ate all the cakes!), and then there was the "Ride for Haiti" charity run from Westhay Nature Reserve - congestion on the levels


----------



## jeltz (7 Mar 2010)

BlueDog said:


> I too was at Sweets today (around 11:00) it was mobbed by the Clevedon Cycling club (who ate all the cakes!), and then there was the "Ride for Haiti" charity run from Westhay Nature Reserve - congestion on the levels



I was with Somer Valley CC and it must have been closer to 12:00 when we got there. I noticed all the cakes had gone  so I had to have a bacon butty  such suffering!


----------



## Iainj837 (10 Mar 2010)

Jelz let me know when you wanna go 4 a ride, i will pm my teleph
one number l8r


----------



## jeltz (10 Mar 2010)

Hopefully we can get a decent group together. I'm still somewhat of a novice so wouldn't be comfortable planning the route, but would suggest a start/finish point in Wells.

Cant do anything for a couple of weeks (Mothers day Sunday means Pizza hut) but a Sunday would be good. 

Anyone got good routes and suggested days?


----------



## jeltz (10 Mar 2010)

I've created a Social Group on here called Somerset Levellers Not used that feature of a VBulletin Board before but I believe it gives us a sub forum for discussions etc.


----------

